# Why do non-residents come to Ga?



## yellowhammer (Nov 15, 2007)

This is not to bad-mouth or condemn anyone who comes to Ga. to hunt.I just wonder,why?Is it because their state has less game,less opportunity,leases cost more,or what?I go to Tenn.,but only to hunt with an old friend.He has 150 acres next to an 80,000 acre WMA,which he used to manage as a game warden.Good huntin`,but I wouldn`t spend the money if it wasn`t for the friendship.Just curious,but why do so many people come here from adjoining states?I`m not talking about out west,that`s for different game.


----------



## howie_r (Nov 15, 2007)

It is because I live right on the State Border and there is not much land to hunt on the Alabama side near me


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

I do because my fishing partner has a 225 acre farm that no one hunts but me, my son, and my daughter. It is only 2.5 hours from home and where I live the season is 5 weeks long and I have been unable to locate any land to lease. I do have some opportunities to occasionally hunt a small tract or two though. I have only been hunting three years so the opportunity to learn on his farm has been very beneficial to me and my kids. I may very well move to Georgia when I retire though - my family loves it.
Greg


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2007)

One reason may be like the reason I joined a club in SC.

More deer...
Goals of club and members are like those of mine...
Somewhat close to home...
Larger acreage(1500)...
Possibilty of killing a big or monster buck...
Camping w/electricity...

Oh well, I'll stop there........

Price wasn't a reason. I could hunt cheaper here, but my "quality" hunting opportunities are greater there.


----------



## Son (Nov 15, 2007)

Number 1 reason, because most are exhausted from trying to hunt Fl management areas and/or trying to lease land in Florida. I know because I lived there 40 years and watched liberal hunting access go down the tube. Other reasons, because some like to travel and hunt larger deer, maybe have family in a Ga area, Friends in a Ga area or maybe because they have gone years without killing a deer in Fl. It happens, we have a club member who just killed his first deer in 15 years. That's why he comes to Ga from SE Fl.
Now, why do Georgians go to Orlando Fl?


----------



## GoHuntSouth (Nov 15, 2007)

I got buddies at a camp In Jones Co. I Just gotta visit with some times.  I guess it's the deer camp more than the hunting.

Where do you hunt near Catoosa?


----------



## howie_r (Nov 15, 2007)

Son said:


> Number 1 reason, because most are exhausted from trying to hunt Fl management areas and/or trying to lease land in Florida. I know because I lived there 40 years and watched liberal hunting access go down the tube. Other reasons, because some like to travel and hunt larger deer, maybe have family in a Ga area, Friends in a Ga area or maybe because they have gone years without killing a deer in Fl. It happens, we have a club member who just killed his first deer in 15 years. That's why he comes to Ga from SE Fl.
> Now, why do Georgians go to Orlando Fl?



Pfft that is easy Disney world and universal studios


----------



## jason8047 (Nov 15, 2007)

The reason I hunt GA is that there are more deer than where I live in NC and Sunday hunting is allowed where its not in NC.  In a 20 min drive I can go from almost no deer to having plenty of deer just across the state line.  I also like that I can archery hunt for does during gun season even if its not either sex days.  The down side is the cost but its still worth it.  I do wish that GA would offer non-resident lifetime licenses though.  Id definately drop a couple grand for one if they offered.


----------



## Trooper Bob (Nov 15, 2007)

I come to Georgia from Florida because the hunting land I used to hunt is now developed.  Also, a basket rack in Georgia is a nice buck in Fl.  I and most hunters I know from Florida come to Ga. to kill a trophy buck.  I know the talk about Florida hunters:  "if it's brown it's down".  If you believe that, go to your local processor and see what is coming in and who killed it.  If I need meat, i'll kill a doe.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 15, 2007)

My area has less opportunity for quality deer due to overhunting, poaching and limited access to true private land.  

You also have to reason that GA (at least the area I hunt) has plenty of large tracts of land where my area does not other than the huge Pisgah Nat'l Forest.  But Pisgah hunting is TOUGH due to steep mountains and low number of deer/bucks.  It's not uncommon to fight for a parking space when hunting our public land on opening day of rifle.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 15, 2007)

people come to Ga. for the same reason we go to Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio, etc. etc. etc.  I dont have anything against out of staters as I go out of state every year myself. In general, we have better hunting here & more opportunity than most surrounding states. personally id like to see a quota on n.r. tags or a 7-14 day max. this would free-up some leases while still giving n.r. hunters the ability to hunt here.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 15, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> people come to Ga. for the same reason we go to Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio, etc. etc. etc.  I dont have anything against out of staters as I go out of state every year myself. In general, we have better hunting here & more opportunity than most surrounding states. personally id like to see a quota on n.r. tags or a 7-14 day max. this would free-up some leases while still giving n.r. hunters the ability to hunt here.



the most deer I've ever killed in one year is 3 and only average between one and two.  Like someone asked me today (typical NC local hunting question) "How many have you killed."  My response was the same as always, "I hunt quality not quantity."


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 15, 2007)

Jubal said:


> the most deer I've ever killed in one year is 3 and only average between one and two.  Like someone asked me today (typical NC local hunting question) "How many have you killed."  My response was the same as always, "I hunt quality not quantity."



THATS GREAT! ITS ASHAME EVERYBODY CANT HAVE THAT ATTITUDE. IM THE SAME WAY MYSELF. USUALLY 1-2 DOES AND ON A RARE OCCASION 1 BUCK. I DIDNT MEAN ANY OFFENSE ABOUT THE LIMITED N.R. ACCESS, IVE JUST HUNTED SEVERAL STATES IN THE MID-WEST WHERE ACCESS IS VERY LIMITED TO N.R.s & IT WORKS GREAT FOR THEM. THEY HAVE PUBLIC LAND THAT CAN BE HUNTED & NEVER SEE ANOTHER PERSON.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 15, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> I DIDNT MEAN ANY OFFENSE ABOUT THE LIMITED N.R. ACCESS,



I didn't take any.   I understand your point.  I think the tags are sufficent to be the same for everybody.  I just wish GA had a better reporting system.  NC you have to call in and get a number to write on your license before you do anything other than gut one unless you are in a remote area.  That way NC has a more realistic idea of what is getting killed other than poachers.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 15, 2007)

Some of the Florida outdoorsmen I've talked with have said that one reason they keep coming back, besides the opportunity to hunt larger deer, is that they enjoy the fellowship with the Georgia folks.  I had a young man in his 20's tell me the other night that his family had been coming up here since he was a toddler, and it was his second home, with friends, etc.
Sue


----------



## jason8047 (Nov 15, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> people come to Ga. for the same reason we go to Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio, etc. etc. etc.  I dont have anything against out of staters as I go out of state every year myself. In general, we have better hunting here & more opportunity than most surrounding states. personally id like to see a quota on n.r. tags or a 7-14 day max. this would free-up some leases while still giving n.r. hunters the ability to hunt here.



I understand your point here about quotas etc but you may not realize how much revenue NR bring to GA buying license, wma stamps, etc not even to mention gas and food.  It's alot of money that youd loose if you start limiting access to NR's.  For each NR that buys a license, pw stamp, & wma stamp its over $300.00, whereas residents pay $60 for a sportsmans license.  For every 1000 NR thats $300,000.00  I know more than 1000 NR buy a GA license in a year too.  It is about the money and thats why GA dont offer lifetime license to NR other than the grandchild of a resident who has a lifetime license.  Im not knocking anyone or GA because I love hunting GA but I just dont think that NR hunters are as big of a problem as some folks on here think they are.


----------



## GA1dad (Nov 16, 2007)

A little different perspective,,,,,,

I come to GA so I can easily take my son hunting. He lives in Macon, I'm 3 hours away in South Carolina. It's much easier to take one trip on friday and hunt a couple of days, compared to going to get him, bring to sc., hunt one day, take him home to ga., then drive back to sc.. All in a weekend.


And having been a Mid. GA. resident for 13 years, I get a chance to socialize with old friends.

Jay


----------



## pigpen (Nov 16, 2007)

Ga is ranked #5 for deer harvest.....yes due to some of us non-residents. FL aint known for big deer, come to think of it, niether are the carolina's and AL. SO for some of us it is our chance to possilby have a crack at a wall hanger.  I only hunt GA due to being stuck in the UK....my bro lives in GA so it offers me a better chance to actually take a deer with my recurve during my 1 week i get to hunt.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 16, 2007)

I come to GA for several reasons to hunt.  I only come down for a few days a year, but first of all...to see some of the great friends I've met online, second, for a change of scenery, third, because your season runs a lil longer and it's usually my "final hunt of the year"


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 16, 2007)

Well IMHO we live in the greatest state in the union. JMHO


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 16, 2007)

teethdoc comes over from Alabama so he can hunt with his brother (rapid fire), and his daddy (me)...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 16, 2007)

I've prob had bow opportunity on 12 bucks and 40+ doe this year in VA...but I grew up in Ellijay, hunting the mtns with two high school friends...every year I go down around thanksgiving and we hunt one of the WMA's ..kept the tradition going for about 17 years now.  Its about the ruggedness of the north Ga mtns and friendship for me...


----------



## JFKFLA (Nov 16, 2007)

I got adopted when I was 13 yrs old with my 3 real brothers and real sister by the same family. My 1st hunting experience happened soon after that up in Ga with the man who is my father now. I will never forget that cold Georgia morning- seems like it was just yesterday. With my father getting up there in age- I take every opportunity to go back to Georgia to hunt with him and my brothers and will someday take my boys up to hunt also., its Tradition.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 16, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> people come to Ga. for the same reason we go to Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio, etc. etc. etc.  I dont have anything against out of staters as I go out of state every year myself. In general, we have better hunting here & more opportunity than most surrounding states. personally id like to see a quota on n.r. tags or a 7-14 day max. this would free-up some leases while still giving n.r. hunters the ability to hunt here.



what he said


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 16, 2007)

I live in GA and have some very close friends from FL that have had a lease up here for 20 years or so.  They come up for better hunting and the fellowship.  They have a nice camp house here, one that they got together and bought a few years back cheap and renovated (Cheaper than motel every trip)  And these people hunt too.  The do not shoot everything that moves, and take pride in what they do shoot.  I hunt in GA and I hunt it hard, but I also have a lease out of state, Ohio, that I go up and hunt for one 10 day period every year.  I go there for the chance of a Much Bigger
Buck than normally seen in GA.  I also enjoy the opportunity to see 15-20
Bucks a day while on stand and choose the one I want


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> people come to Ga. for the same reason we go to Illinois, Kentucky, Ohio, etc. etc. etc.



"The grass is greener on the other hillside". 

Welcome all, buy your license, hunt legal and don't "kill your limit, limit your kill".


----------



## pnome (Nov 16, 2007)

Because Georgia is the best.  Their states stink.


----------



## gpigate (Nov 16, 2007)

grew up in GA.  brother still lives there.  is a middle meeting ground for my family to hunt.  i agree it would be nice if they would offer lifetime licenses to out of state hunters.


----------



## grim (Nov 16, 2007)

Proximity and the fact that GA seasons do not run concurrently with FL seasons.  I can hunt from october to near february.


----------



## captbrian (Nov 16, 2007)

because i'm a georgia native


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 16, 2007)

That's where my family is.  A big part of hunting for me is getting to spend time with Rapid Fire, and HuntinTom.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 16, 2007)

I would think the major reason is to get away to something different. I have hunted in Livingston Alabama several times with a friend. Long hard drive for a doe. But I look forward to getting away and staying at the lodge. Just something about hunting and camping. I used to drive to North GA to hunt years ago. Same situation, not alot of return with deer, but alot fun with different woods to sit in.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Nov 16, 2007)

three reasons i hunt your beatiful state #1  my family is from s.ga and i get to spend time with them .#2there is no comparisen when you talk the chance of taking a quality  animal  ga. has it over fla. all day.#3 the poeple you meet in ga.are like no where else in the world . and i mean that with all good intentions. i always feel like family . thank you


----------



## hambone44 (Nov 16, 2007)

same can be asked of GA and AL residents coming to Florida to fish, bask in the sun, hang out on the beaches...but soon, if they have their way, we won't have nay water left to come to


----------



## saltysenior (Nov 16, 2007)

i go to gorgia to hunt and fish because your fine state allows me to with out buying a license....thank you


----------



## whitworth (Nov 16, 2007)

*They come to Georgia*

just to hunt by the big waterholes.  Well that was before Governor Drought started praying.


----------



## Cletisbocephus (Nov 16, 2007)

because all of my dad's side of the family is their and that is where he bought land to move to in the near future


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Wherever and why ever you come - thanks to all for the business and good luck!


----------



## Coastie (Nov 17, 2007)

I would imagine that it is for the same reasons Georgia residents go to Illinois, Kentucky, Colorado, Montana, Wyoming, Ohio and other places. Because they can.


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 17, 2007)

Was tired of having my hunt ruined by some idiot everytime I turnned around on public land! Plus the possibility of killing a better deer!


----------



## TN_Explorer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Isn't it great?*

As we go into Thanksgiving week, I'm glad a question like this can even be asked.  There are a lot of folks in this world that couldn't cross a border without papers, let alone have a gun.

-- Proud to be American, Thankful to be free!


----------



## Raven10475 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I moved GA for better quality hunting...I go to Orlando for the Mouse Hunting I got the biggest I've ever seen small exclusive club they sell hats that look like decoys.  I bagged a 220 lbs.  mouse last year didn't taste so good once I skinned it...


----------



## pdog06 (Nov 17, 2007)

I come to Georgiato hunt mainly because my brother in law lives there and we like to hunt or fish together every chance we get. And also because Georgia is such a beautiful place to come to. In Pa where I hunt there aren't alot of big plots left and you have to hunt the smaller, 30-40 acre plots, but these places hold a ton of deer. Very rarely do I go out and not see a few, but I'd still rather hunt in Georgia. It's "real" hunting when you have to ride the 4wheeler to your stand, and you don't hear any cars or see any other hunters. Those days where I hunt are long gone unless you know someone.

I'm actually coming down to hunt over Thanksgiving, and I can't wait.

This is also my first post here, although I've been lurking around the site for a while. This is a great site and I'm glad I found it. 

thanks,
       mike


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 18, 2007)

My family initially started coming to Georgia to deer hunt in the late 70's and early 80's because there was a ton more deer over here compared to the public land in South Carolina.  I would say over the last 10 years, there is actually as many or more deer per square mile in the areas of South Carolina that we hunt; however, the deer from South Carolina just dont have the genetic background like they do in Georgia.

South Carolina restocked their deer from Coastal islands, while georgia restocked their deer from wisconsin and texas. 

I've killed several mature 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 year old bucks in South Carolina... none of their racks compare to the mature bucks i've killed in Georgia.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 18, 2007)

Just to get an idea of how bad the genetics are.... in 2004 my dad killed a big 10 point in South Carolina, it scored 142 2/8ths, it was the 6th biggest deer scored in the state of South Carolina that year.   The biggest scored 156 and change.

I would say that a deer scoring 142 wouldn't even crack the top 100 in Georgia for any particular year.


----------



## Robk (Nov 18, 2007)

I got here the same way Balvarik did and fell in love with the people, hunting and the fishing.  Left for a few years and had to make my way back.  Ain't going any where now.  Ya'll are stuck with me.

R


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 18, 2007)

I got friends that come down for the last two years because GA has big deer limits and HOGS!!!  Two buddies took both their bucks, a couple does and a hog a piece in 1 full week of hunting back in bow season, almost half were on private land in Chatham county, the rest come from HAAF / Stewart.  So why do they make the trek from upstate NY where 120 to 140 class deer are easy...mostly to get away from their wives and to be able to take a couple of hogs.  Suprisingly enough, not everyone hates wild hogs.  I for one would rather shoot a hog than a deer...unless it was a good buck.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 19, 2007)

TN_Explorer said:


> As we go into Thanksgiving week, I'm glad a question like this can even be asked.  There are a lot of folks in this world that couldn't cross a border without papers, let alone have a gun.
> 
> -- Proud to be American, Thankful to be free!



Good post....


----------



## potsticker (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep fx, this a goodun. Why do we go to Fla. every year to fish? I host two of my highschool class mates every year, they are fron the great southern state of Virginia. They come down to hunt and have old jokes, and some excellent tablefare. they eat deer, and take back a cooler full of boned out venison.They say these deer taste better than theirs back home. (must have something to do with my neighbor using a mixture of corn and sweettena in his feeders). The way its going this year, they might have to do a little work to fill up that cooler!


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a Georgia resident and I have hunted on one particular WMA for the last 27 years with great sucess. However, I have done this completly alone until the last four years when I started inviting Florida friends and intruduced them to my WMA. They love it, and we have made it traditional migration point every deer season. The reason I invited them was for fellowship, not every hunt needs a deer in a truck. I have met some of the finest folks from out of state, this to me makes the exsperience just that better. Remember we all have that one common interest hunting and the outdoors. I surley won't stop going to Florida to enjoy thier beaches and fishing, why should they stop visiting us.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a Georgia resident and I have hunted on one particular WMA for the last 27 years with great success. However, I have done this completly alone until the last four years when I started inviting Florida friends and intruduced them to my WMA. They love it, and we have made it a traditional migration point every deer season. The reason I invited them was for fellowship, not every hunt needs a deer in a truck. I have met some of the finest folks from out of state, this to me makes the exsperience just that better. Remember, we all have the same common interest hunting and the outdoors. I surley won't stop going to Florida to enjoy thier beaches and fishing, why should they stop visiting us.


----------



## Islander (Nov 20, 2007)

*why do non-resident come to ga?*

our family have been visiting ga for the last 5 years we have very close frinds-family that are ga natives we have made other friendships in time we enjoy everything about ga and its people we are also country folks just happen to be an island this is our first year hunting in ga we could hunt other places for less money (travel,licences,leases) but its not the same fellowship    we love ga...


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Nov 20, 2007)

As a former GA resident, I have a Lifetime license as does my 4 year old son.  Dad is a FL resident hunting the reciprocal agreement.  Hunting with the family anywhere is a blessing.  Georgia game makes for better photo ops.  Monster bucks and giant eastern turkeys.  C'mon down when you need an Oceola for your slam.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 20, 2007)

*Non-Rezzes*

Thanks for all the replies,folks.I was really curious.To answer HuntSouth`s question,I hunt on a tract bordering Catoosa(out Peavine Rd.) in Tenn.Also hunt Catoosa.Ga.has a much longer season,etc.,but I go there for the friendship,as do others who answered this thread.I forgot that NC didn`t allow Sunday hunting.I was raised in NC,moved here in 1969.I still have a problem with a state that lets you sit in a beer joint on Sunday and get drunk,but won`t let you hunt.I`ll never move back to NC for that reason,if nothing else.Like I said,this thread was not meant to belittle any non rezzes.I`ve been a non-rez in Wyoming and Colorado.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I do not live or hunt in Ga. but that may change in the 2008-09 season.  I am looking for a good hunt club and good group of people who enjoy good hunting, good fellowship, helping each other, sharing experiences, etc.

Being very frank about it, I enjoy going to Ga. because it is like taking a step back in time.  Ga. people are very friendly and nice.  They even wave at me even though they do not know me.  I like that.  It makes me feel like I am welcome there.

I can ride Ga. back roads for hours and see a lot of beautiful undeveloped country, many farms, and nice old country style homes instead of seeing nothing but massive shopping centers, clogged highways, and housing projects. 

Dave


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Nov 24, 2007)

For me
Its where all my family are from
its also where we have been haveing our Family
reunions since before I ever came into this world.
They started in 1936 and still happen every year since.
Its where I killed my first deer in 1966 in Waynesborrow
Ga. My Blood runs deep in Ga .
The people,the land and the Table fare are the best of the best And most importantly its Gods heaven right here on
earth... I pray that when my days are through on this earth we live now,  Thiers red dirt roads and poke chops
with grits for breakfast up above  

BCW


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 24, 2007)

The same reason so many people from Georgia go to Illinois to deer hunt.  The chance for something better than what they have in their home state.  or in some cases it is just cheaper.


----------



## honda450 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I guess you could also ask " Why do Americans come to Canada?"


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Nov 25, 2007)

Coming from someone who lived and hunted in Alabama for years, Georgia is probably the best state in the Southeast for whitetail.  Georgia's QDM and limited harvest do alot for this state's deer herd.  Every day in Alabama I would see anywhere from 15 to 35 does and no mature bucks.  The big boys stay in the thicket, they have no need to come out with all the does everywhere.  Not to mention, where I hunted, the rut started the last week of the season.  Just go to a deer cooler in Alabama and you will see why there are so many does.  A majority of the hunters there kill the first horned deer they see  i.e. spike, 4 point etc...  Alabama needs to wake up and take note of what Georgia has done to promote a quality deer herd.  IMO


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 25, 2007)

have you ever been out of this state? ie a vacation maybe, disney world, yellowstone even charleston? now ask yourself your nieve question .


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 26, 2007)

1. I go back to ga to hunt because, to me, it is and always will be home!
2. I go back to hunt with friends and family.
3. I go back because their are no hogs to hunt here.


----------



## gpigate (Nov 26, 2007)

cotton top said:


> I think every state should have a limit on the amount of NR. tags allotted each year. Gives more people that are residents a place to hunt. [ Like Pope @ Young said], I also hunt out of state and have no problems with out of state hunters.
> 
> Anywhere you go mostly has a quota. Thanks for reading.



Not sure what to think about an out of state quota.  I/We are from SC and run a club in GA.  We had a hard time finding members this year regardless of location.  Put an ad in GON, AJC, on here, on huntclublisting, and posted on several other message boards.  Very little to no response and some of those that did respond never showed up to view the club.

Just not sure what land out of state hunters are taking from in state hunters.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 26, 2007)

I get the impression there is a perception by some that think for every non-resident hunter that joins a Ga. hunt club, a Ga. resident hunter is displaced.  That may be true in some instances but generally speaking, it is simply not true in most.

There are many hunt clubs that have gone unfilled to this day.  There are various reasons for that, but it seems there are ample opportunities of sorts for everyone.

As a side note: Many lease owners prefer non-resident members in an attempt to lessen the hunting pressure that may exist if the club consisted of all local hunters.  Something to think about.

Dave


----------



## triplec (Nov 26, 2007)

*Why*

Well I was born in Atlanta and educated at YHC and UGA and my Dad was a 34 year DNR employee. My job took me to Florida and then I married a local FL girl and have a family in Florida now. Never the less GA will always be home as it is comfortable to me. Kinda like an old broken in pair of hunting boots.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 26, 2007)

*No quotas...*

Seriously? Quotas for us non resident hunters? 

Only if quotas are also placed on all the non resident visitors that jam our roads during the winter, and form long lines at our beaches, golf courses, race tracks, and resorts. 

Hunters go to Georgia to hunt. It's no different than Georgians coming to Florida to fish, or visit our other numerous attractions.

Come on, can't we just all get along.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 26, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> Seriously? Quotas for us non resident hunters?
> 
> Only if quotas are also placed on all the non resident visitors that jam our roads during the winter, and form long lines at our beaches, golf courses, race tracks, and resorts.
> 
> ...


I DONT SEE WHERE DEER HUNTING CAN BE COMPARED TO FISHING, GOLF, DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD, ETC., ETC.  THE DEER IN GEORGIA AS WELL AS THE PROPERTY TO HUNT THEM IS A VERY LIMITED RESOURCE AND GETTING MORE LIMITED EVERY DAY. (ESPECIALLY A DEER OF TROPHY POTENTIAL) 
IM JUST LOOKING AT THE SITUATION WITH A TOTALLY OPEN MIND, NOT WHATS BEST FOR ME. AS I SAID EARLIER, I GO OUT OF STATE EVERY YEAR MYSELF FOR A CHANCE AT A REAL DEER AND TO EXPERIENCE REAL DEER HUNTING. ITS ALWAYS GREENER ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FENCE. TO FLA, GA. IS REAL DEER HUNTING. TO GA. OHIO IS REAL DEER HUNTING. TO OHIO, IOWA IS REAL DEER HUNTING AND ON AND ON AND ON.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 26, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> I DONT SEE WHERE DEER HUNTING CAN BE COMPARED TO FISHING, GOLF, DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD, ETC., ETC.  THE DEER IN GEORGIA AS WELL AS THE PROPERTY TO HUNT THEM IS A VERY LIMITED RESOURCE AND GETTING MORE LIMITED EVERY DAY. (ESPECIALLY A DEER OF TROPHY POTENTIAL)
> IM JUST LOOKING AT THE SITUATION WITH A TOTALLY OPEN MIND, NOT WHATS BEST FOR ME. AS I SAID EARLIER, I GO OUT OF STATE EVERY YEAR MYSELF FOR A CHANCE AT A REAL DEER AND TO EXPERIENCE REAL DEER HUNTING. ITS ALWAYS GREENER ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FENCE. TO FLA, GA. IS REAL DEER HUNTING. TO GA. OHIO IS REAL DEER HUNTING. TO OHIO, IOWA IS REAL DEER HUNTING AND ON AND ON AND ON.




There are many people who come to Florida (from Ga.) to fish, or hunt Osceola Turkeys.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 26, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> There are many people who come to Florida (from Ga.) to fish, or hunt Osceola Turkeys.



OH I AGREE 100%.  I JUST DONT SEE WHERE THAT CAN COMPARE WITH DEER HUNTING HERE. DO THEY LEASE THAT MUCH FLA. PROPERTY TO HUNT TURKEYS?  DO THEY TAKE ENOUGH FISH TO DEPLETE THE POPULATION IN A WAY THAT IT HURTS FLA. RESIDENTS?  IF SO THEN ID SAY LIMIT THEM AS WELL. I DONT HAVE A THING AGAINST NR HUNTERS SO I MEAN NO HARM BY MY OPINION ON A QUOTA SYSTEM. I JUST SEE IT AS BEING THE BEST SOLUTION TO A GROWING SITUATION.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess I don't really see it, because the same property those non resident Florida hunters were hunting would surely be hunted by a Georgia hunter, would they not? 

So what would be the benefit of a quota?


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess I don't really see it, because the same property those non resident Florida hunters were hunting would surely be hunted by a Georgia hunter, would they not? 

So what would be the benefit of a quota?


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 27, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> I guess I don't really see it, because the same property those non resident Florida hunters were hunting would surely be hunted by a Georgia hunter, would they not?
> 
> So what would be the benefit of a quota?



AS IM SURE YOU KNOW, ITS NOT EASY TO LOCATE PROPERTY TO LEASE ANYMORE. WHEN I WAS GROWING UP I REMEMBER PEOPLE LETTING US HUNT FOR FREE. THEN LATER ON MY DAD WOULD LEASE PROP. FROM TIMBER COMPANIES. HE WOULD JUST CALL AND ASK FOR A LIST OF AVAILABLE PROPERTY AND WE WOULD SPEND WEEKEND AFTER WEEKEND LOOKING AT DIFFERENT TRACTS. NOW YOU HAVE TO GET ON A WAITING LIST. IM NOT BLAMING THIS SOLELY ON NR HUNTERS OF CORSE, ITS MOSTLY DUE TO THE LOSS OF HABITAT. NOW THERES LESS PROPERTY & MORE PEOPLE. ITS GETTING TO THE POINT THAT ITS LIKE THAT SAYING ABOUT FITTING 10 GALLONS OF "SOMETHING" INTO A 5 GALLON BUCKET.  ITS ASHAME AT HOW FAST OUR BUCKET IS SHRINKING.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 27, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> AS IM SURE YOU KNOW, ITS NOT EASY TO LOCATE PROPERTY TO LEASE ANYMORE. WHEN I WAS GROWING UP I REMEMBER PEOPLE LETTING US HUNT FOR FREE. THEN LATER ON MY DAD WOULD LEASE PROP. FROM TIMBER COMPANIES. HE WOULD JUST CALL AND ASK FOR A LIST OF AVAILABLE PROPERTY AND WE WOULD SPEND WEEKEND AFTER WEEKEND LOOKING AT DIFFERENT TRACTS. NOW YOU HAVE TO GET ON A WAITING LIST. IM NOT BLAMING THIS SOLELY ON NR HUNTERS OF CORSE, ITS MOSTLY DUE TO THE LOSS OF HABITAT. NOW THERES LESS PROPERTY & MORE PEOPLE. ITS GETTING TO THE POINT THAT ITS LIKE THAT SAYING ABOUT FITTING 10 GALLONS OF "SOMETHING" INTO A 5 GALLON BUCKET.  ITS ASHAME AT HOW FAST OUR BUCKET IS SHRINKING.




STOP YELLING.  When you type in all caps it is considered YELLING.  Thanks.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 27, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> ITS MOSTLY DUE TO THE LOSS OF HABITAT. NOW THERES LESS PROPERTY & MORE PEOPLE. ITS GETTING TO THE POINT THAT ITS LIKE THAT SAYING ABOUT FITTING 10 GALLONS OF "SOMETHING" INTO A 5 GALLON BUCKET.  ITS ASHAME AT HOW FAST OUR BUCKET IS SHRINKING.



I agree; you're right. 

By the way, this is exactly how I feel about illegal immigration.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 27, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> I agree; you're right.
> 
> By the way, this is exactly how I feel about illegal immigration.



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!  FAR AS THE ILLEGALS ARE CONCERNED I SAY NO QUOTA AND NO LIMITS.


----------



## rumcreek (Nov 30, 2007)

Son said:


> Number 1 reason, because most are exhausted from trying to hunt Fl management areas and/or trying to lease land in Florida. I know because I lived there 40 years and watched liberal hunting access go down the tube. Other reasons, because some like to travel and hunt larger deer, maybe have family in a Ga area, Friends in a Ga area or maybe because they have gone years without killing a deer in Fl. It happens, we have a club member who just killed his first deer in 15 years. That's why he comes to Ga from SE Fl.
> Now, why do Georgians go to Orlando Fl?




For Spanish lessons????


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

for the hunting, guh...and them pretty ga peaches!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 30, 2007)

Why do all the South Georgia people come down to Florida to fish???


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 1, 2007)

same reason we go to the beach in their state or go to the mountains or whatever !!


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 2, 2007)

This in response to a post about limiting nonresidents going to Florida to be tourist.


Florida is a tourist based economy, Georgia is not. Florida needs and wants the out of state dollars. Georgia does not need the dollars from nonresidents to fund our infrastructure. Anytime a state has it's economy based on the tourist trade, it has to have nonresident money to flourish and survive. Georgia's primary economy is based on industry and finance, whether it be from factories or corporate offices actually located within the state. The tourist dollars are welcome, but do not make up the primary source of income.

Most states that have experienced nonresidents overwhelm their resources have put some kinds of limits on nonresidents. Whether it be extremely high prices for permits or tags or just limiting the numbers available. I personally have no problem with nonresidents, but it is every states right to limit who uses their resources. Why do you think tags for elk, mule deer, moose, and other big game cost so much in other states? It isn't because it cost more for the state to have them. The high prices are in place along with a limit of tags available to nonresidents to control the hunting pressure and drain on the resource. It has evolved in other states over time and eventually will come to be in Georgia as long as nonresidents think it is their right and not a privilege to hunt and fish here. 

 To compare hunting in Georgia to fishing or swimming in the ocean is about as absurd as comparing Orlando to Macon as being a tourist mecca. Florida chose to market their resources to the nonresidents for their dollars many years before any of us have been around. The mindset of people that live in that kind of economy tends to think that if they spend enough money in another state then it gives them an inherent right to determine how that state should be managed.

 I don't think limiting nonresidents is needed yet, but if the trend continues as it has, it will be inevitable. Nonresidents willing to pay a lot of money to use our resources will eventually price themselves out of that privilege. The evidence is overwhelming if you look at the history of states that do have limits and why they implemented the limits.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 2, 2007)

*non-residents*

This is in reply to "discounthunter",Yes,I`ve been out of this state.I took two years off and toured the western states.I also toured the world as an Air Force aircrewmember for 20 years.I asked the question to find out what was wrong with the hunting in other states.If you are going to continue to use the word"naive",THEN LEARN HOW TO SPELL IT.Yellowhammer


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 3, 2007)

yellowhammer said:


> This is in reply to "discounthunter",Yes,I`ve been out of this state.I took two years off and toured the western states.I also toured the world as an Air Force aircrewmember for 20 years.I asked the question to find out what was wrong with the hunting in other states.If you are going to continue to use the word"naive",THEN LEARN HOW TO SPELL IT.Yellowhammer



no you(nieve) didnt ,you (nieve)asked it to stir the(nieve) pot. do you(nieve) or have you had any(nieve) problems with oos hunter? or are you (nieve)basing this on what other (nieve)people have said about the so(nieve) called florida invaders?


----------



## whitworth (Dec 3, 2007)

To use up all the water, and make the City of Atlanta build a water pipeline to the Tennessee River in Tennessee.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 3, 2007)

rumcreek said:


> For Spanish lessons????


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 3, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> AS I'M SURE YOU KNOW, ITS NOT EASY TO LOCATE PROPERTY TO LEASE ANYMORE. WHEN I WAS GROWING UP I REMEMBER PEOPLE LETTING US HUNT FOR FREE. THEN LATER ON MY DAD WOULD LEASE PROP. FROM TIMBER COMPANIES. HE WOULD JUST CALL AND ASK FOR A LIST OF AVAILABLE PROPERTY AND WE WOULD SPEND WEEKEND AFTER WEEKEND LOOKING AT DIFFERENT TRACTS. NOW YOU HAVE TO GET ON A WAITING LIST. IM NOT BLAMING THIS SOLELY ON NR HUNTERS OF CORSE, ITS MOSTLY DUE TO THE LOSS OF HABITAT. NOW THERES LESS PROPERTY & MORE PEOPLE. ITS GETTING TO THE POINT THAT ITS LIKE THAT SAYING ABOUT FITTING 10 GALLONS OF "SOMETHING" INTO A 5 GALLON BUCKET.  ITS ASHAME AT HOW FAST OUR BUCKET IS SHRINKING.




Your state is not the only one feeling that same pinch, Illinois, Ohio, Iowa, Kansas and even Kentucky as evident by this thread that was posted in the lease section of this forum:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=153451 shows that Georgia is not the only one that has lost the free land that all of us hunted on as kids and young adults.  The sport has changed and instead of yelling and pointing fingers you better just learn to adjust and go with it.  There is a ton of clubs looking for members and many clubs went without there normal amount this year and remain unfilled to this day.  Here is another truth you better realize, many landowners are not leasing to Georgia residents because they feel they hunt the land too hard and with the liberal limits they feel they are devastating their herd so they will only lease to Florida members because they are not able to be on the land everyday like a local could.  There are a lot of things that have changed in the hunting world since we were kids and unfortunately it went from a heritage to a business and when someone found out there was money to be made then hunting changed so learn to live with it and let's all get along.  By the way, I hunt Georgia because the northern states like Ohio, Michigan and Indiana and Illinois are too far to drive and I like camp camaraderie.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 5, 2007)

Kind of a stupid question when the answer for most is in your question. Pot Stirring if you ask me.


----------



## potsticker (Dec 5, 2007)

If we limit their numbers, can they not limit ours in panama city, think about it!


----------



## Horns (Dec 5, 2007)

The best answer to the question of why does out of state hunters come to Georgia can be answered by picking up the Dec 2007 issue of GON and thumbing through the Truck Buck contest.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 5, 2007)

*non-residents*

To answer "discounthunter"`s question,I have not had any problem with a non-rez;however,my son was in a club in Talbot county which was adjacent to a lease of Florida "hunters".One midday,during a long dry spell(about 5 years ago),one of the Florida guys came driving down the dusty road,dragging a field-dressed doe behind a Jeep Cherokee.The doe looked like a  mud clod,it`s belly ,mouth,and ears full of dirt.It was,as we say in the South,rurnt.The"hunter"stopped and asked my son and the others if anyone wanted the doe,as he had shot it,and neither he nor any of the other Florida bunch wanted it.He was asked "why did you shoot it if nobody wanted it"?He left in a huff.Now,I know that all Florida folks ain`t like that,but if that was all I had to go by to get an opinion of a Floridian,look what the opinion would be.By the way,Discount,did you ever own a Jeep Cherokee?


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 5, 2007)

yellowhammer said:


> To answer "discounthunter"`s question,I have not had any problem with a non-rez;however,my son was in a club in Talbot county which was adjacent to a lease of Florida "hunters".One midday,during a long dry spell(about 5 years ago),one of the Florida guys came driving down the dusty road,dragging a field-dressed doe behind a Jeep Cherokee.The doe looked like a  mud clod,it`s belly ,mouth,and ears full of dirt.It was,as we say in the South,rurnt.The"hunter"stopped and asked my son and the others if anyone wanted the doe,as he had shot it,and neither he nor any of the other Florida bunch wanted it.He was asked "why did you shoot it if nobody wanted it"?He left in a huff.Now,I know that all Florida folks ain`t like that,but if that was all I had to go by to get an opinion of a Floridian,look what the opinion would be.By the way,Discount,did you ever own a Jeep Cherokee?



nope but i have a bolens tractor that pulls deer around the yard just fine.. please for all of us , let us know all the florida "look" identifiers you used to positively tell all these people were floridians. do they talk fuuny wear "florida" type clothes ect. i would like to know because i may have inadvertanly(please correct me on my spelling) ran into one and couldnt tell them from true georgians.


----------



## JShane (Dec 6, 2007)

Yellowhammer (great username btw, read the book?) Georgia is an awesome outdoorsman state. The terrain, farmland intermixed with hardwoods, the timber stands, lakes, rivers, pecan trees, etc. You don't see that here in Central Fl anymore and won't. We are being developed at a rapid rate (some refer to Fl as the next Southern California when viewing the real estate issues) What once was for farmland and woods is gone. As an avid hunter hunting on public land in this state is an excersise in futility (like peeing in the ocean; feels good while your doing it, but not a lot gets accomplished)The quote hunt system, harvest regulations, doe days or lack there of I should say, all are just a few of the reasons I as a hunter seek opportunity in Your great state. I do my best to be  a stewarfd of the land I lease; I shoot does for meat, and hope to shoot a bigger buck than the one I shot last year. My harvest numbers in Georgia at its best was 2 deer. This year my household (4 hunters total) have magaged 3 does. Since startin gto hunt in GA 4 years ago I have managed to kill exactly 4 deer. With all that said I am just one person, others out there act differently and have harvested much more than I. 
    Comparing our Fishing to your hunting isn't exactly apples to apples. But IMO ther are some similarities. Flordia outdorosman know we have sorry deer hunting, great turkey and hog hunting, and great fishing. For me I am more than comfortable with the trade off of those opportunities for you to fish and hunt here for my opportunity to hunt there. ************ I'll even put you in the boat with me for grouper, reds, trout, scallop season, blue crabs, Shrimpin the St. Johns, take your pic just don't push to limit my s=chance to hunt some of the most beatiful country and animals I have ever seen. 
          My apologies for this being so long of  a post. I have a lot to say.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Dec 6, 2007)

Cheaper diesel.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2007)

HorseCreekHunter said:


> Cheaper diesel.





Oh yea...and to drive up lease prices...


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Dec 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Oh yea...and to drive up lease prices...



That's a distant second.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

*non residents*

Thanks for all the input,folks.I`ve enjoyed the thread.Yeah,the pot was stirred a bit.That`s what makes it interesting.Merry Christmas"discounthunter"and may God bless you.Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Dec 7, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Your state is not the only one feeling that same pinch, Illinois, Ohio, Iowa, Kansas and even Kentucky as evident by this thread that was posted in the lease section of this forum:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=153451 shows that Georgia is not the only one that has lost the free land that all of us hunted on as kids and young adults.  The sport has changed and instead of yelling and pointing fingers you better just learn to adjust and go with it.  There is a ton of clubs looking for members and many clubs went without there normal amount this year and remain unfilled to this day.  Here is another truth you better realize, many landowners are not leasing to Georgia residents because they feel they hunt the land too hard and with the liberal limits they feel they are devastating their herd so they will only lease to Florida members because they are not able to be on the land everyday like a local could.  There are a lot of things that have changed in the hunting world since we were kids and unfortunately it went from a heritage to a business and when someone found out there was money to be made then hunting changed so learn to live with it and let's all get along.  By the way, I hunt Georgia because the northern states like Ohio, Michigan and Indiana and Illinois are too far to drive and I like camp camaraderie.



oh, ok shdw633. thanks for letting me know what i "BETTER learn to do" & "what i BETTER realize" & "what i NEED to learn to live with". im not pointing my finger at anybody bud. i go out of state every year and hunt public land and i have the utmost respect for the residents of those places because im sure most of them would rather i not be there. i may not agree w/ everything they say or think but i just smile and be nice, not tell them what they "BETTER REALIZE".


----------



## wcg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

The same reason men go to strip clubs. To see something you dont see at home.


----------



## JFKFLA (Dec 12, 2007)

wcg2 said:


> The same reason men go to strip clubs. To see something you dont see at home.


----------



## SouthernPine85 (Jan 8, 2008)

I hate to bring back an old thread, but I stumbled upon this one.  I live up in Virginia where the only kind of hunting you do is deer.  I don't care much for deer hunting and my father was raised up to hunt dove, quail, and duck (he's from Louisiana).  Georgia provides hunting for birds, waterfowl, and hog which is what I want to do.  On top of that you have great coastal golf plus fishing down in the Okefenokee.  So why do I come to Georgia?  Because for the one week out of the year that I can take off in the fall, I can enjoy most of my hobbies around one central place.  Plus there is more open public land in Georgia than Virginia.


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it's fine that they come hunt.  I just think they need to go up on the license fees.  I don't think $800 for a set of deer tags would be to much.  Look at what non-residents pay for a license or tag out west.  GA residents could then hunt for free.  I also don't think out of state hunters should have access to our WMA's or State Parks for hunting purposes.  I also don't think a veteran who is a GA resident should have to buy a hunting or  fishing license, much the same way we get a complimentary drivers license.


----------



## shootpse (Dec 31, 2008)

*out of state*

SIMPLE,im from indiana and our turkey season does not start until april 22nd,and when you get the fever to hunt a month before your season starts i have too!!!! plain and simple i cant wait to get into the spring turkey woods!!!!but that dont come with some cons like a out of state turkey tag costs me about 300.00 after the clerk at walmart gets done adding up all the fees!!!small price to pay to hunt early.also georgia is a beautiful state not like indiana all flat and nothing but cornfields.we hunt in the north georgia mountains,very beautiful country.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 31, 2008)

I set up my Alabama Club simply because of the cost and quality of land. I was paying $22 an acre to hunt Meriwether and now am paying much much less with a better deer herd and property.

Robert


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jan 5, 2009)

Do not think I am talking about all people from Fla. that comes to Georgia  to hunt but most that hunt in our  club and  other clubs around us has the opinion that they pay  big money to hunt so they shoot any thing brown that walks...I have see some deer that they have shot that  wasen't as big as a  large dog...Were weeding these people out of our  club....


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 8, 2009)

First of all, when I hear any discussion about "Too many Florida hunters", the first broadside from them is, well we will be more restrictive on our fishing. Just so you will know, Georgia has as good or better inshore and offshore saltwater fishing as Florida, so cut the crap! On the "If it's brown it's down" rhyme, the biggest deer processor here in Sumter county every year has a LARGE backlog of unclaimed processed deer,(mostly does) that have to be disposed of. Guess who by far the biggest offenders are? I do not think we should ban Florida hunters, but I do believe we should have a lottery system for all out of state, and only issue a limited number of licenses.Western states take care of their people first. Why shouldn't we?


----------



## DubyaT (Jan 9, 2009)

ok well we will not allow any georgia residents into  PC without a $500 doe tag  per doe..


----------



## mikee (Jan 9, 2009)

*why hunt*

Probably because we have a 4 month season


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Honda 450. How are you doing?
Americans go to Canada because Canadian deer are hugh and fantastic trophy's, and you have Moose and you have ELK and you have Caribu and you have hugh black bear and you have grizzley's and because you have great food and you have very pretty ladies and the fishing is great. Come to think of it, I just might move to Canada.


----------



## psmith717 (Jan 12, 2009)

Heck I cant afford to hunt Georgia anymore


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jan 12, 2009)

*So you'll pay my license fee*



bukhuntr said:


> I think it's fine that they come hunt.  I just think they need to go up on the license fees.  I don't think $800 for a set of deer tags would be to much.  Look at what non-residents pay for a license or tag out west.  GA residents could then hunt for free.  I also don't think out of state hunters should have access to our WMA's or State Parks for hunting purposes.  I also don't think a veteran who is a GA resident should have to buy a hunting or  fishing license, much the same way we get a complimentary drivers license.



$800.00 WILL AS OF TODAYS NR GA. LICENSE WILL DO ME FOR ABOUT 3 YEARS WITH SOME CHANGE LEFT OVER. I LIVED IN GA, FOR 51 YEARS AND YES I DID RETIRE AND MOVE TO FL.JUST NORTH  OF P.C. BEACH. I RUN A CLUB I TOOK OVER BACK IN 1994 IN SCHLEY COUNTY,(ELLAVILLE) I GET RIBBED TO DEATH BY MY BROTHER AND THE REST OF THE CLUB NOW. I TAKE IT WITH A GRAIN OF SALT . IF THEY DON'T RIB ME I FEEL BAD. THEY NEVER COMPLAIN WHEN I SHOW UP WITH OYSTERS,SHRIMP OR CRAB. 
ANYWAY. THE WAY PRICES ARE FOR NR. (WHICH FL. IS HIGHER FOR A NR LICENSE THAN GA. ) WITH ALL THE BELLS AND WHISTLES.
WHO CARES. WE AND YOU PAY EITHER WAY FOR SERVICES RENDERED ON BOTH SIDES OF THE STATE LINE. 
AS FAR AS WESTERN FEE's LET THEM HAVE IT. THINGS ARE GETTING PRICEY ENOUGH, THAN TO QUIBLE OVER THIS. IF THIS IS ALL YOU GOT TO COMPLAIN ABOUT YOU GOT PROBLEMS MORE THAN NEED TO BE ON HERE.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 13, 2009)

*Probably a lot cheaper*

than hunting on a ranch in West Texas for $5000 or $7000 to hunt mule deer.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 23, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> I go to Tenn.,but only to hunt with an old friend.He has 150 acres next to an 80,000 acre WMA,which he used to manage as a game warden.Good huntin`,but I wouldn`t spend the money if it wasn`t for the friendship.Just curious,but why do so many people come here from adjoining states?I`m not talking about out west,that`s for different game.



Maybe for the same reason/s you come to Tennessee! not to down your State, but Ga. isnt high on my list for places to deer hunt etc.


----------

